# Smoking Pistachio Shells



## mossymo (Aug 24, 2008)

Another website I am a member of for local hunting and fishing I noticed this thread posted.....

One day I was sitting at the pinic table playing with a lighter, there were some pistachio shells laying there so I was burning them, I don't know why I do the things I do, but anyways the smell of the smoke really caught my attention almost mouth watering. Well one thing led to another and I had saved up alot of pistachio shells to load the smoker up. It was some of the best jerky and sausage flavor I'd had. They do burn up faster than hardwood so, you need to eat more.. Weird but try it."

I love pistachio's and could save quite a few shells for smoking use. This also got me thinking of smoking the pistachio nuts in the shells..... has anyone tried either of these yet?


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 24, 2008)

Ive used the shells for smokin cheese. Good stuff.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 24, 2008)

MM what a great idea!!
I am gonna toss some on now..Awesome.....how long I wonder off to search i go...


----------



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds interesting might have to try them sometime........


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 26, 2008)

lol - just what I need an excuse to eat pistachios :-)


----------



## david344 (Sep 9, 2019)

Pistachio shell really?


----------



## smokedcaveman (Sep 12, 2019)

I like pecan hulls. the shellers are thrilled to be rid of them


----------



## S-met (Sep 12, 2019)

david344 said:


> Pistachio shell really?


It's a nut wood like almond or walnut. And almond is a cousin of peach.

The nut shells impart a very mild flavor.


----------

